# Aolani's fresh cut



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello everyone. So although got his second cut in late April, his hair was growing back pretty fast and I want to keep him in a short cut for most of the summer so we went back to his original groomer, Jessica - who he's in love with, and she gave him a fresh cut. Again, I had her leave the legs, ears and tail long, but I did ask her to trim around the eyes and to level the head with the ears (though when she went to do so he had dropped his ears, but I think she did a fab job anyway). Below are some pics. I asked him to share the nice sanitary cut she did for him, but he's kinda shy (see last pic)

The first pic is his before pic (taken yesterday)

Thanks for looking


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Cute, cute, cute :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral, he couldn't get any cuter than that if he tried!!! :wub::wub:

What a great cut!!! and, you're right, that last picture is a riot! Perfect!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Aolani looks so good! :wub: I especially like the last picture. Too cute!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Aolani is just too cute for words. I love his cut.:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love his haircut and the groomer did a fantastic job!!! How in the world did you get him to sit up like that??? That is just great!!! He is darling~~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He looks like one handsome little guy!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Awwww, Aolani's cut looks great!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

He is one handsome fellow! You have a great groomer - he looks so fluffy and soft and such an even cut - mine always come out choppy looking. 

That last picture is adorable - looks like he's trying to be modest!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I _LOVE _his new haircut!!! It looks great!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute!! :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

This is hysterical....I love that those pictures, but that last one of him covering his privates....OMG.....sooooo funny.
His cut is perfect...that is what I want to get Rocky. It looks like Aolani's coat may be a little thicker than Rocky's....it looks so nice and fluffy. I can't wait for Rocky's coat to get a little thicker. Aolani looks like a dream boy!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The last pic is my favorite!! London stands like that all of the time. lol

I love his new cut -- the groomer did a fantastic job! He looks great!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I really love his hair cut and he is doing an awesome job in modeling and not showing everything :innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

wow, SUPER CUTE!! :wub: :wub:
Aolani looks all fresh and clean, what a stud!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

he looks adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I love his haircut and the groomer did a fantastic job!!! How in the world did you get him to sit up like that??? That is just great!!! He is darling~~~~:chili::chili::chili:


Thank you everyone!!! Yes, Aolani is nice a fluffy, but he also has very cottony hair - don't know if that is what's making it look thick, but I sure do love running my fingers through his soft hair.

Dianne, that's actually his "beg". Sometimes he waves his arms when he's begging and I caught him while they were a little down. He realy has no discretion at all LOL!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Jessica did an AWESOME job  love it, but then again, she was working on the hair of one handsome boy...Hawaiian named boy looks FAB for the summer B) awwwh love that shot of him begging ^_^

Have a wonderful summer season, guys
hugs
Kat


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh his cut is perfect! He is soooooo cute! And that last pic!:w00t::HistericalSmiley: What did you expect mom? You're taking pics of him nekkid!:blush:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He looks extra adorable, & I love his new haircut.:wub: Such cute pictures, the last one is supercute. Boo sits up like that too,but his arms usually stick straight out.lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> What did you expect mom? You're taking pics of him nekkid!:blush:


:w00t:Crystal!!!! 

I didn't think about that, but it fits your thoughts. That Aolani is a smarty boy ^_^



momtoboo said:


> the last one is supercute. Boo sits up like that too,*but his arms usually stick straight out.*lol


Sue, it is the same with Snowy:HistericalSmiley: I guess he just doesn't mind having his picture taken when he is naked  ok that Crystal (mum to Jett and Zoe and Callie) cracked me up  !!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

super nice new summer cut! Love love that last picture...that picture is award winning!!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Aloni came out PERFECT!!!!!!! What a cutie pie he is :thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:good post - perfect:good post - perfect That cut calls for 6 tens!!! Aolani was cute before but this haircut makes him irresistible.:wub::wub: What a great job the groomer did and obviously his hair was just the right texture for it. He looks perfect. And he practicing in the last shot for his centerfold.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:i didn't think he could get any cuter but he has:wub: i love his new haircut


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone! Aolani really appreciates all the lady love he is getting from his new do


----------

